
Mint has test bank accounts on the production site - iamspoilt
I am surprised to see that a tool that claims bank level security has these test accounts enabled on the Canadian production website.<p>How can users trust that the bank login information they are filling in for a specific bank account is actually being redirected to a real bank or some test account under the hood? I know there is no way end users can ensure that but this is pure negligence on Mint&#x27;s part in my opinion.<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;QGlrsBJ
======
saluki
Banks should have a read only api available to access your account for
financial apps like this.

I just can't understand giving your full user/pass for financial accounts to a
3rd party.

------
protonimitate
It's sloppy, but why is redirection a concern? If there's an issue that
redirects login information to a test account, it could just as easily be
redirected to any other account (test or not).

